# Alpha Legion Project Log



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

This is the start of my Alpha Legion Cell project log. I have 5 Mk IV Astartes right now (i have scrapped a ton of generic CSMs from way back when i began AL years ago) and an AL Dreadnought (plus some Scions as IG Allies and 30 Cultists who i likely wont bother showing).

So first up is one of my Mk IVs with a Bolter (Umbra Ferrox pattern):








I may add more green-shine to him as i dont feel he is iridescent enough so far but other than that he is done


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah, a fellow Alpha Legionnaire. Wonderful.

I feel like the green-shine is passable, and certainly better than painting on _scales_*, but could certainly understand if you wanted to make it a bit stronger. Be careful, though, that you don't end up putting it on too thick and end up making it look dusty from too much green. I quite like and agree with the green eye lenses, in terms of how it works with the aesthetic. I dallied between purple and green lenses on my AL for a while, and settled on the green, like you.

I look forward to seeing more!

* why would you do that to me, GW? _Why_!


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

I still want to put scales on them but i just cant make them look exactly like i want. My perfect version of them is the ones from the AL Champion skin from THQ's Space Marine


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

did you dry brush the armour?


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Primed Black, Drybrushed Silver, Glazed Blue


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Here is some other angles:

























Here is my Dreadnought:








He doesnt have arms yet but one day i am sure i will get some


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

I managed to dig up an old image from my local GW's Facebook of one of my Scions. I will eventually just get a group image of the squad but for now i am content with this humble image:








So technically my army is Alpha Legion with Astra Militarum allies (technically i havnt chosen what codex my Astartes use yet) so do keep that in mind


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

New Legionnaire to show off:









This is the WIP of my "Aspiring Champion" model who will eventually wear the Alpharius Helm i am trying to make:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The armour effect is not bad at all. Maybe you could make a small tutorial? :wink:


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Sure, when i begin painting the next guy i will post the process in the tutorial section. But just so you know my method is a dumbed-down version of this guy's method: Link


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

The Warpsmith said:


> I still want to put scales on them but i just cant make them look exactly like i want. My perfect version of them is the ones from the AL Champion skin from THQ's Space Marine


You could try and airbrush scales on your minis.


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Ravion said:


> You could try and airbrush scales on your minis.


Im not quite sure how that would work but even then i dont own nor do i want an airbrush. The fun i get from painting does come from using the brush


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

nice painting there, always nice seeing some Alpha legion!


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

I ended up deciding that the Champion looked kind of wonky so i reconfigured him a bit and wasted som Scion arms but i think he looks better now:








Now the weapons are switched and he has a different left arm. Although i may change him again later, who knows?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I really like your painting style. Not personally sold on the arms due to the proportions but innovative idea.


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

Actually the Scion arms are not noticeably different to space marine arms. Like the hands look less bulky and that is it. It wont work for true scale but other than that they are fitting


----------

